# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Matthew Ashworth (U.S. House, OH-8) - campaign ended

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Matthew Ashworth
*Office Sought:* U.S. House
*Website:* http://ashworthforcongress.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/ashworthforcongress
https://twitter.com/TeaPartyAllies1
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106621408009092919555/posts


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Ohio
District: 8
Incumbent: Speaker Boehner 
Other Primary Candidates: 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-House-OH-8%29
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-House-OH-8%29
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Time to update this thread:




> Ashworth withdrawals – Supports Eric Gurr for Congress 
> 
> To the people of the 8th district and the American worker,
> 
> The reason I entered the race to replace Boehner is because I am tired of American jobs being sent overseas, and I am very offended that the Obama regime chose a foreign firm to build the Obamacare website instead of an American firm (twice). I do not support amnesty, especially when there are 20 millions Americans out of work and I believe unemployment benefits should be extended because there are No jobs!!
> 
> All that being said, I did not get in the race to be a spoiler and split the vote among the candidates thereby making it easier for Boehner to be reelected.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has supported my message and platform and announce that I am withdrawing from the race and am supporting Eric Gurr to be the next congressman to represent Ohio’s 8th district. Eric is a good man and we agree on many issues, he is a solid conservative and will make a great replacement to Speaker Boehner.
> ...

----------

